# Rib stiching easy no purl



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a fishermen's rib which results in a ribbing that is thicker and has fewer stitches per inch than standard KP ribbing.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

wow....I wonder how stretchy it is. I will try a swatch of this. Thank you.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

NancyB in AZ said:


> wow....I wonder how stretchy it is. I will try a swatch of this. Thank you.


I used this stitch on a cowl once. I didn't think it was stretchy like a ribbing at all. Still a nice stitch though.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have made 2 cowls so far, i used a little thicker needles it came out very nice I love it, and it is so easy, I tried the rib and brioche stitches but made a lot of mistakes, finally success, very happy!


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine came out pretty stretchy
I love it!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Just remove the s on the https for the link to work. 

I made a cowl for my grand daughter. It came out very stretchy.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

I am going to try this. It looks really nice.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

You will like it, and for me just beginning to knit was very easy, and it looks pretty


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, I like that too.
Could you do it in the round?
I am thinking socks


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't see why not.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

alexsmom51 said:


> I don't see why not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

There's no sound? Wish there was vocal explanations as well.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

There are written instructions under the video.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey! I'm in Brick. Welcome to KP and thanks for the video.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> There's no sound? Wish there was vocal explanations as well.


I feel foolish. I tried everything to get the sound, including calling the laptop naughty names.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

It looks very thick but not as stretchy as the fishermans rib on the pink vidios. I love that one as it is soooooo squishy!


alexsmom51 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1oIn5haFXQ


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Good video!


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi there Obsessed, we are neighbors! Nice to know you.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

alexsmom51 said:


> There are written instructions under the video.


It had escaped my attention. Thank you.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting but I don't get much sense of a ribbed effect. Knitting on such large needles with thick yarn is not conducive to the comfort level of my hands, unfortunately. I do like the look, though.

This video would have been much better with sound.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks, I like that too.
> Could you do it in the round?
> I am thinking socks


In the round, it apparently isn't purl free. This pattern and tutorial from Purl Bee says you have to purl into the stitch below on every-other round. Bummer!
http://www.purlbee.com/2010/12/03/whits-knits-fishermans-rib-scarf-and-cowl/


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it will work in the round. but I am not expert


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

This is the conventional rib stitch...


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

alexsmom51 said:


> This is the conventional rib stitch...


The Purl Bee pattern is for Fisherman's Rib. There is a scarf knit flat and a cowl knit in the round. The cowl pattern calls for purl in the stitch below every other round. 
I have never tried the stitch either flat or in the round, but Purl Bee is usually a reliable site and has a lot of free patterns.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

So would this method also be considered like a brioche stitch without having to do the yo's? It kinda looks that way to me. I watched a video that showed how to do the stitch in the round and it seems that you do have to purl method when doing a brioche method. Saved it so I could study it more.

This video looks pretty straight forward without the sound though here is what was offered as a written explanation...


"Knit back and forth on needles.
In this DROPS video we cast on an even number of sts (i.e 10, 12, 14 and so on)

Knit 1 row. Continue every row like this:
* K1, K1 in the stitch below next st (= k1b) *, repeat *-* across the row, until last 2 sts. K 2, turn."


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> In the round, it apparently isn't purl free. This pattern and tutorial from Purl Bee says you have to purl into the stitch below on every-other round. Bummer!
> http://www.purlbee.com/2010/12/03/whits-knits-fishermans-rib-scarf-and-cowl/


Great Link! Thanks a bunch for sharing... it also provides a link for binding off in this stitch which will help me a bunch.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

There is a great book called Knit One Below, One Stitch, Many Fabrics by Elise Duvekot.
This is a fascinating book and concept. There is a lot of overlap (to me) with Brioche.

Here are some of the patterns from it on Ravelry: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=Knit%20one%20below%20duvekot&page=1&sort=best

In case you are interested, this is the book on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1933064137/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=56549386718&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4688291418846661877&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_8oek1kjt4z_b


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I'm on a roll here. If brioche interests you, Knitting Brioche by Nancy Marchant is a great book. 
This is a link to the patterns in it on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&query=Knitting%20brioche%20marchant&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

Here's the book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Brioche-Essential-Guide-Stitch/dp/1600613012/ref=pd_sim_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0J9JS7S229P5ERYYW1R1


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks, I like that too.
> Could you do it in the round?
> I am thinking socks


Hello Mary, There is nothing to say you can't do the stitch in round (as shown in the video) but you would need to create a round of K1,P1 so that you would have the purl bump on the right side. I haven't tried doing it in the round
but I daresay that you would have to create the K1,P1 round every 2 rows. 
you could of course just do the knit down in the previous row every other stitch but then you wouldn't get the "broken rib" look but you would create a thicker fabric.
hope that makes sense for you.
best regards, John


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

:|


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> Hello Mary, There is nothing to say you can't do the stitch in round (as shown in the video) but you would need to create a round of K1,P1 so that you would have the purl bump on the right side. I haven't tried doing it in the round
> but I daresay that you would have to create the K1,P1 round every 2 rows.
> you could of course just do the knit down in the previous row every other stitch but then you wouldn't get the "broken rib" look but you would create a thicker fabric.
> hope that makes sense for you.
> best regards, John


Thanks John, I will try that.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks John, I will try that.


Do share and let the rest of us know if this is the case or not... I'd be real interested in knowing.

:thumbup:


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I played around with in the round method and it looks like it will work as follows... I did 2 set up rows as I would for a basic single rib pattern... then on row 3 all the knit stitches will be knitted thru the bottom stitch and purl the purl stitch regularly. On the 4th row, you knit the knit stitch regularly and purl the purl stitch in thru the bottom stitch.
So it looks like this method creates the feel and look of the Fisherman stitch in the round... 

Hope I explained that clearly... ;-)


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

sevolnam said:


> Well I played around with in the round method and it looks like it will work as follows... I did 2 set up rows as I would for a basic single rib pattern... then on row 3 all the knit stitches will be knitted thru the bottom stitch and purl the purl stitch regularly. On the 4th row, you knit the knit stitch regularly and purl the purl stitch in thru the bottom stitch.
> So it looks like this method creates the feel and look of the Fisherman stitch in the round...
> 
> Hope I explained that clearly... ;-)


Did a bit of research and found a couple of video's done with 2 different methods... the first is what I figured out on my own... guess I should have browsed YouTube first... would have saved me sometime. lol...





This one is a bit different as she does the yarn over like the brioche method... 





Think I read here that the "s" should come off the http: so I'm hoping the links will work correctly...

O'tay... I'm off to the races to make a hat with the stitch in tow... Have a Blessed night!


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------

